# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 March 2012)

Happy Friday everyone and welcome to the April 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The April 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Saturday, March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## jancha (23 March 2012)

Hi Joe I'll have RED thanks


----------



## YELNATS (23 March 2012)

WEC thank you.


----------



## springhill (23 March 2012)

IDM thanks


----------



## Sdajii (23 March 2012)

EKA. You're awesome, Joe!


----------



## Kremmen (23 March 2012)

TXN, please


----------



## burglar (23 March 2012)

ADN Adelaide Resources, please Joe!


----------



## bigdog (24 March 2012)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 March 2012)

*AVH* please Joe:

It's going to be a big month for biotechs beginning with 'A' - so hard to choose!


----------



## robusta (24 March 2012)

Back to PHK again please Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 March 2012)

TZL please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

PRR thanks Joe,

gg


----------



## explod (24 March 2012)

TTE thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (24 March 2012)

IRL for me Joe


----------



## reeftip (24 March 2012)

CNQ thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (24 March 2012)

ICN - Icon Energy

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Bonk (25 March 2012)

I will bonk ....TEG


----------



## basilio (25 March 2012)

Lets try *HOG *for April Joe.


----------



## blue0810 (25 March 2012)

Please my bet is NCM.


----------



## mr. jeff (25 March 2012)

QPN please Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## sammy84 (25 March 2012)

KEY thanks


----------



## pixel (25 March 2012)

I'll give *EXE* a try
thanks Joe


----------



## namrog (25 March 2012)

NWE please..


----------



## tigerboi (25 March 2012)

MAD thx joe


----------



## TheAbyss (26 March 2012)

BTR thank you


----------



## kenny (26 March 2012)

KAS for me thank you.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Klogg (26 March 2012)

IDC for me please.


----------



## Muschu (26 March 2012)

CAS please


----------



## ROE (26 March 2012)

JIN please


----------



## drillinto (26 March 2012)

ZRL
Thank you, Joe.


----------



## Assasin (26 March 2012)

GGP please Joe.


----------



## tinhat (26 March 2012)

I'll have a go with NDO please.


----------



## theartglasshouse (27 March 2012)

BNR thanks Joe.


----------



## Chasero (27 March 2012)

PIR thanks


----------



## Buckfont (27 March 2012)

VMS, Venture Minerals for me thanks Joe.


----------



## JTLP (27 March 2012)

MEL thanks Joe


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 March 2012)

PEN 

thanks Joe


----------



## VSntchr (29 March 2012)

AZG - Allmine group. Thanks!


----------



## Knobby22 (29 March 2012)

OKN thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 March 2012)

APN


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2012)

HST for this month,thanks Joe


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2012)

VRE thanks Joe


----------



## Dougs Antiques (30 March 2012)

Ill give *GUN* a whirl thanks Joe


----------



## Synergy (30 March 2012)

LOM for me thanks Joe


----------



## marioland (31 March 2012)

AGS for me, thanks!


----------



## Crom (31 March 2012)

MYG thanks Joe


----------



## robz7777 (31 March 2012)

NAV thanks!


----------



## rcm617 (31 March 2012)

BUR thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (31 March 2012)

I'll run with *SGP* this month if no-one else has nominated it thanks Joe.


----------



## noco (31 March 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Happy Friday everyone and welcome to the April 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread!
> 
> The April 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.
> 
> ...




I would like PRR thanks Joe.


----------



## bathuu (31 March 2012)

I will punt on *KZL* this time. Thanks Joe


----------

